# pompano rod



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to buy a pompano rod that will let me really throw a sand flea out past or close to the second sand bar. Can anyone give me some recommendation or even a pic of your set up? Thanks


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a good one there! I think we all have our preferences to our set ups and some of it gets costly if you ask me, but I have caught some of my best Pomps on middle of the road equipment. I'm not much for a baitcaster like the guys that you see that can sail it out there with those Penn 525Mag's. I would have to say I go for the length of the rod to help keep the line higher from the waves and I load up my spools full so there won't be as much drag on the line with the spininng reels I use. 
I had a goal for a few years of trying to pick up a setup every year till I had 5, and now I can say they all can catch'em, but I do have my favorites for sure! 
I'm gonna wait for others to join in on this one and see if they agree. 

Tight Lines!


----------

